

Adding AJAX to rails with less than 20 lines of IntercoolerJS - carsongross
http://intercoolerjs.org/tutorials/crud.html

======
carsongross
You can take a look at this diff if you want the TLDR:

[https://github.com/LeadDyno/intercooler-tutorial-
app/commit/...](https://github.com/LeadDyno/intercooler-tutorial-
app/commit/b425ad671746c34039bd84fc76bb7c11d6537b24)

